# I didn't forget about you narfy



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Texas quadcycle









Narfy's tricycle


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:swordfight:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol :thumbsup:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

thats good......you get your pedals installed yet or you still waiting?.......think i may have found a set of training wheels that might fit your honda too......till you step up too a big boy bike anyways........lol.....i borrowed the tricycle off you i didnt think you would post pics though..........but im almost done with the lift kit and GR and will be shipping it back too you soon


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> thats good......you get your pedals installed yet or you still waiting?.......think i may have found a set of training wheels that might fit your honda too......till you step up too a big boy bike anyways........lol.....i borrowed the tricycle off you i didnt think you would post pics though..........but im almost done with the lift kit and GR and will be shipping it back too you soon


I think we need to get on the same page on what a big boy bike is !!! Cause a stock brute on 27's is far from a big boy bike. So explain to me what a big boy bike is please.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Cricketts !!!!!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Big boy bike don't need GR to turn 31's...... Has enough power to do wheel stands..... And can throw 30' roosters


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

30 ft rooster tails. Where's the video of you doing that ? I've never seen a brute do that !!! I don't do wheelies anyways they are hard on the front end so that's a useless point to me. And turn 31's with stock clutching on a brute in mud.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I've never been good at video taping myself riding lol...... And Honda has a clutch too that can be modified to turn tires better....... Maybe not to the extent but the option is there...... I just think a quad should be able to ride 15 miles down a trail at a good speed make it through a mud hole and still do 60 mph and I won't go to 31's personally but I will give it a go with 29.5's as soon as I get some mud up here again lol but Honda don't have any power to work with so they rely on gr....... That's why I built the motor in my Honda but at the end of the day there was too much power there and the bike couldn't hold up..... Breaking axles diff housings engine mounts the list goes on...... Need a bike with some power...... THERE IS NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> Well I've never been good at video taping myself riding lol...... And Honda has a clutch too that can be modified to turn tires better....... Maybe not to the extent but the option is there...... I just think a quad should be able to ride 15 miles down a trail at a good speed make it through a mud hole and still do 60 mph and I won't go to 31's personally but I will give it a go with 29.5's as soon as I get some mud up here again lol but Honda don't have any power to work with so they rely on gr....... That's why I built the motor in my Honda but at the end of the day there was too much power there and the bike couldn't hold up..... Breaking axles diff housings engine mounts the list goes on...... Need a bike with some power...... THERE IS NO REPLACEMENT FOR DISPLACEMENT!!!!!!!!!


Ok so I'm curious now ...
How much power is too much power?? I know I have more than I need , I don't really try to throw rooster tails , pretty sure walker hasn't either. With gearing and clutching properly set up , you can crawl thru deep thick mud . I agree more power would be nice but answer me this ... If you in the mud, spinning the tires , what would say 200 horse power do for you that 50 would not ? Still gonna be spinning the tires, still gonna be the same rev limit, still won't be pulling any harder or faster , you will be at the mercy of your tires and suspension at that point , and if you have all the power you are wanting and decide to keep a stock clutch and gearing. Guess what will fail first ....
Despite popular belief, me and walker rode for several hours Saturday night , on dry trails, with both of us having big lifts , gr, big tires, all that . I acted a dam fool trying to make top speed runs in the woods and never had the straight aways to go more than 40 mph. So judging by your criteria I'd say walker and myself have more than enough to consider our toys big boy bikes, we may not run 60 mph , but how many big bikes do you see that can trail ride for hours at a time and not burn up cv or boots, then go thru 4-5 foot deep mud pits, and barely get in the throttle. ? We rode all weekend without breaking. The boys with 2 inch lifts and stock clutching and 29.5's were the ones sinking and blowing up there engines and breaking belts and tie rods and axles . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Ah I'm just givin walker a hard time..... I would go riding with him any day!!!!!! But in my terrain it's not gunna work out to have the huge lifts and that..... I border the Canadian rocky mountains and that lift would mean certain death....... Lol terrain we ride in just don't work up here is all and his bike wouldn't cut it up here I'm not thinking....... But I couldn't do without the power....... I'm too much of a thorough bred *******...... Nothin like beer and hp lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but your not giving me a hard time.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ bwahaha. Sure glad walker is pickin on somebody else for a change, I've been needin a vacation 

Narf I get what your sayin, and honestly agree for the most part, but I will say for sure walker and browland's rigs are definitely big boy toys that are fully capable of any riding style. We did ride several hours sat night on dry dusty trails at 10+ mph constantly, and alot of the time browland and I even did some drags up to 40mph where we found trails to do so.....of course the rene pulled on the trailer queen every time, but it was fun. Through all of this there was NEVER a smoked belt, torn boot, or anything Gotta hand it to those 2 big boys, they are the only 2 big bikes I've seen so far that can be ridden like a 2" lift and not have probs. :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Filthy if you do post pics and videos of this past weekend . It will be your turn. Lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh I know they are [email protected]$& bikes.... And I give it to browland for sure...... And I have to give props to walker but he has to step that 420 up about 3 notches


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Step mine up 3 notches. How about you step yours up a dozen or so. Then you mine be on the same level as mine.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

If your brute is still set up like this 








Then you couldn't even follow me or my Lil 300. I don't care about horsepower or 60 mph when you can even follow me threw a 3 ft deep mud hole. So I wouldn't tell someone they need to step it up when you haven't even stepped on the ball field.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

:haha:


walker said:


> If your brute is still set up like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my dam !!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow how about you go ride at walkers place then walker ride at yours dilemma solved.Two way different places too ride.Hey why don't both of you come ride out my way in the axle breaking clay mud or breaking threw frozen three foot holes and tryin to get out.lol:beer:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Not wasting my time with stock 4 wheeler.he will just say ok follow me up this mountain and I will say follow me threw this lake.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> Not wasting my time with stock 4 wheeler.


:what:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> Not wasting my time with stock 4 wheeler.he will just say ok follow me up this mountain and I will say follow me threw this lake.


I would love to ride in the mountains then hit the deep holes u ride in lol.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brutemike said:


> I would love to ride in the mountains then hit the deep holes u ride in lol.


Lucky me will have a bike for each occasion lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

browland said:


> Lucky me will have a bike for each occasion lol
> View attachment 12511
> 
> 
> ...


jealous....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brutemike said:


> jealous....


X2! 
Sooo jealous. Nice stable browland.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i do like how you edited out the can am hooked too my back rack lifted off the ground with my suspension set soft ya gunna squat any quad down for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

is that all you got fartbrain !! my suspension was compressed by a can am on the back ..i was trying to prove a point to you... i'm done with you for now . i gotta go take a shower cause i think your spudity is rubbing off on me and i gotta go wash it off


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

How's this for BIG BOY? I think i can go anywhere any of yall go...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Bwahaha...your definitely welcome to follow me around and beer me!....my renegade doesn't carry an icechest lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Might need to upgrade the tires. But I would ride it


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

needs a cushion on top .. trail might get a little bumpy


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The things you guys build out of necessity :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol they had one they were auctioning off at the car show down here that was like a 100 quart igloo on some kinda frame with a 350 on it! it had handle bars to steer it! Could you imagine?!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. Maybe on the dangerous side.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> Lol they had one they were auctioning off at the car show down here that was like a 100 quart igloo on some kinda frame with a 350 on it! it had handle bars to steer it! Could you imagine?!


 I dunno about that.....headers might make the beer hot! We can't have that :bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

is this between walker and narfy for serious lol or what?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> is this between walker and narfy for serious lol or what?


Nah its just them poking at each other. .....go way back and look at some of the stuff thats gone on between walker and myself... Lol then you'll see.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha trust me, i've seen that ....this just seemed a lil serious but i guess its the internet, can't really tell all the time ....

okay, time for me to sit back and watch some more *gets out popcorn*


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

no its all good bud someone has to hack on each other though.....if not us then who???? lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

exactly haha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> no its all good bud someone has to hack on each other though.....if not us then who???? lol


If you to go at it, then the rest of us are safe.
Have at 'er boys.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Momma D no one is safe.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

war takes no prisoners lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh NOW you guys are in cahoots.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next thing u know they will be teaming up on u D....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Next thing u know they will be teaming up on u D....


Naw me and momma D are tight like sprite.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Yeah, what he said :beerchug:


----------

